#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Chinese medicine

## Kevieee

Does Chinese herbal medicine count as herb magick ? It heals people ....

----------


## VIRAL

That depends on whether or not you seperate science fom magic. By the same token using a cell phone could be called magic. It all depends on your definition, but traditionally herbalism was a branch of magic.

----------


## redhand

Myro is right healing itself is a form of magic. This could be very good knowledge to have!

----------


## morbidwizard

Hello,I'm from China.Chinese medicine is both medicine and magick,because in ancient China,the medicine and the magick were the one suject.
The mythology about the origin of chinese medicine is Shen Nong Yan Di(Shen Nong-the god of farming,Yan Di-the king of fire)tasted almost all the plants and told people the usage of them.
And I know,for example,according to chinese medicine,the Chinese Soft-shelled Turtle is nutrient,coz ancient chinese thought its head looks like penis,so it means the energy of life.That's the way to think.
English is not my mother tongue, I hope you can understand what i said...

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Actually I do understand.

----------


## angeress

Chinese herbal medicines is very similar to Indian aryuvedic medicine too.

----------


## kimsmarkin

Many randomised controlled trials have been conducted in China to assess the effectiveness of traditional Chinese medicine, but much of the information is inaccessible to Western medicine. We estimated the total number of randomised controlled trials published in China and problems with the application of this method of assessment of traditional Chinese medicine.

----------


## Twilight Siren

> I think it ultimately depends on what one's definition of "magick" is too. As mentioned before, medicine and magick were once seen as being the same, and share Shamanic roots in theory and practice. What makes an herb an herb is that it possesses a very dense and focused qi structure, more so than other plants. With this in mind, ingesting or otherwise using an herb or herbal formula introduces a strong external qi source into the system, thereby eliciting a change of some kind. So, if someone considers energetic arts of any type (including healing) as being elements of magick, then I would say that Chinese herbalism fits the bill. It should also be mentioned that herbs have been a main component of Sorcery for a great many years, utilized in everything from longevity practices to soul stealing.


Yeah, I'd definitely say that Chinese Medicine is both a science and magick because it uses both physical and energetic healing. And since energetic works are not something that Western science even likes to fully acknowledged the existence of, let alone give credit to . . I'm pretty sure 'magick' is probably a pretty good word for it. Ask almost any modern western doctor and they'd describe Witchcraft and Chinese Medicine with similar words . . something like "a load of hocus pocus"

----------

